# Jbl proflore direct inline diffuser?



## Goose157 (1 Apr 2018)

Hi all,
In my slow but sure gathering kit for my planned tank i am looking at some sort of inline co2 injection....
I have a jbl 1902 (which i really am pleased with - flow / low noise) that i would like to use with this inline co2 device ‘https://www.jbl.de/en/products/detail/7319/jbl-proflora-direct#6334100’
Has anyone used the ‘direct’ diffuser -also does this impair flow???
Any thoughts or alternatives available that would do a better job??
The blurb says this method can save 20% co2 by being a more efficient way of distribution...!
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Zeus. (1 Apr 2018)

Have twin ones fitted flow reduction neglible IMO. Have mine fitted with reactors so no bubbles in tank.
Higher CO2 injection rates does lead to larger bubbles all the same.


----------



## Goose157 (1 Apr 2018)

Hi and thanks for the info - i am not too bothered about the fizz lol  - just concerned about throttling my flow!!....
I think I might take the plunge the next time i visit my LFS..... i like the idea of one less thing dangling in my tank !...
Cheers


----------



## Zeus. (1 Apr 2018)

JBL Proflora does cover various tube size fittings also, but used the same size difusser for the whole range. The bubble counter built in works well too refilling when CO2 is off


----------



## Diddymen (1 Apr 2018)

I've got one, I like it, its better than the spiral diffuser I had before and It doesn't seem to have reduced the flow.

some of the bubbles coming out are larger than I would really like, but I've got it fitted about 30cm before the outlet. Maybe if I'd fitted it closer to the filter it might have reduced some of the bubbles


----------



## Goose157 (1 Apr 2018)

Great info! .... will get one soon as I can!! 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Diddymen (1 Apr 2018)

I spotted this thread that suggests you can fit an extra seal which will make smaller bubbles

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/jbl-proflora-direct-atomizer-users.50703/page-2

I don't mind bubbles per say, but it suggests to me that not all of the CO2 is being dissolved, so not as efficient as it could be? ......having said that, I'm getting good CO2 levels using less gas than my spiral diffuser did


----------

